# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Новогодние вкусняшки!!!

## Уралочка

*Новогодняя сенсация!!!*

* Каким должен быть ДЕД МОРОЗ -2014? 
Вы думаете с бородой и посохом!? Ничего подобного!!!
Дед Мороз в вашей компании, это современный мен, который готов на любой подвиг ради тех, кто ждал его целый год! 
Нешуточный (читай без приставки) кастинг среди мужчин на звание Дед Мороз 2014, поможет коллективу отыскать того, кто  с этого дня всегда будет работать сутки через 365 ?! Давайте пошалим по- взрослому!
Безреквизитная игра, построенная на искромётных шутках, репризах и юморе всех присутствующих! Ведь это должен быть НУ ОЧЕНЬ БОДРЫЙ Дедушка Мороз!!!!*



*БОМБОЙ- 2014 станут выборы СНЕГУРОЧКИ компании.
Претендентка на должность штатной снегурочки должна будет доказать, что у нее есть три Х…
ХАРАКТЕР, ХАРИЗМА и ХВАТКА . А в чём надо проявить Характер, где выставить напоказ свою Харизму, и что держать мёртвой Хваткой милые дамы узнают, пройдя новогодний кастинг! Кульминация игры непредсказуема и этим интересна! 
Безреквизитная игра, построенная на импровизации и музыке, при поддержке фанатов и поклонников, поможет выбрать самую-самую Снегурочку!
*

*КАЖДЫЙ игровой блок рассчитан на 20 минут. 
В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление, 
пояснительное видео к некоторым моментам (а также анимации за столом)*

СТОИМОСТЬ КАЖДОГО БЛОКА -* 900 руб.*
СТОИМОСТЬ ДВУХ БЛОКОВ (комплект) -* 1500 руб.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

Новогодние  застолки!!!



*Первое застольное развлечение от Уралочки!*

*«Угадай мелодию» 
НА НОВЫЙ ЛАД, ещё одно новогоднее застольно-музыкальное развлечение!                     
У каждого из нас свои музыкальные предпочтения, но существуют такие песни, напевая которые остаётся приятное новогоднее послевкусие! 
Угостите компанию на празднике вкусной музыкальной подборкой, приправленной перчинкой интриги! УПС!                                                                                  А действительно, что будут делать участники этой игры!?
(длительность игры - 10 минут)*

*СТОИМОСТЬ - 350 РУБ.*

*Второе застольное развлечение от Уралочки!*

*«Новый год из детства!» 
Застольная игра-момент, которая вызовет восторг и массу положительных эмоций! Ведь это действительно чудо, только под новый год взрослые могут позволить себе на время вернуться в детство!  Это  абсолютно свежий интерактив. На целых 20 минут вместе с гостями у вас будет возможность окунуться в веселые воспоминания об идеальном Новогоднем празднике детства. В какие-то моменты воспоминания будут лиричными и трогательными, а в какие-то они заставят от души похохотать*
*СТОИМОСТЬ - 1000 РУБ.*

*Третье застольное развлечение от Уралочки!*

*«Новогодний СЕРПАНТИН!» 
Это буря эмоций и хохота никого не оставят равнодушными! Праздник станет ярче и красивее, если мы вместе с вами раскрутим серпантин ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ ЖЕЛАНИЙ, мы раскрутим его прямо за новогодним столом, а  участие в этом примут ВСЕ гости на празднике. Взорвём новизной и творческим подходом наш корпоратив, пусть 2014 год будет удачным для компании!                                                                                                                                                                  Интересное застольное развлечение, поможет вам сплотить компанию и поднять всем праздничное настроение комментариями, которые так и будут сыпаться из уст всех присутствующих! 
(интерактив расчитан на 5 минут)*
*СТОИМОСТЬ - 450 РУБ.*

*В комплекты входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление, (в новогоднем серпантине - ВИДЕО)*


*приобретая КОМПЛЕКТ из 3-х застолок , стоимость - 1500 руб.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

*УРА, ПОДАРКИ!!!!!!!*



*Мои новогодние вкусняшки - это ГОТОВОЕ НОВОГОДНЕЕ РАЗВЛЕЧЕНИЕ для взрослой компании,
которое легко трансформируется и уместно для любого социального уровня.*
*И если Вы приобретаете ВСЕ новогодние блоки, стоимость которых  - 3000р, 
то Вас ожидает ПОДАРОК!!!*

*Новогодний Батл!!!*

*Наступает год ЛОШАДИ- самого грациозного животного по восточному гороскопу. 
Скакуны, иноходцы, рысаки… – разновидностей лошадок  просто не перечесть. А у нас на танцполе в ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОМ БАТЛЕ  сойдутся 4 подкованные заранее команды, которые будут бешено гарцевать, выкидывая невообразимые коленца)) Позитива и хохота будет МНОГО!!!
*

----------


## lyapota

Елена так вкусно описалаааа, мммммммм, что тааааак зааахоотелооооооось это попробовать, уже и Нового года сразу захотелось..........

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена так вкусно описалаааа, мммммммм, что тааааак зааахоотелооооооось это попробовать, уже и Нового года сразу захотелось..........


Алевтина, уверяю, Вам понравится!!! :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Annon

Обалдеть!!!
Лена, я ДОЛЖЕН это увидеть!!!))))))

----------


## Татьянка

:Yahoo:  Уррра!!! Наконец-то от моего любимого автора "Новогодние замуты". Леночка, я в очереди. :Aga: 
 В прошлом году проводила твои "Выборы" и Деда Мороза и Снегурочки. Прошло( мягко сказано) ОФИГЕННО!!!!  Тогда, я впервые столкнулась с твоим творчеством и, конечно немного насторожено вводила материал в работу. Но видя реакцию гостей на первом же банкете, поняла "Млин!!! Здорово!!! Поехали дальше!!!". И я хочу сказать, что благодаря тебе мои Новогодники гремели, шумели, ржали и веселились, как дети малые. Поэтому, СПАСИБО, за прошлые новогодние застолочки и игрульки. Жду с нетерпением "НОВЫХ ВКУСНЯШЕК" :Yes4: 

P.S.Не устаю благодарить судьбу за встречу с тобой. Ты мой самый любимый АВТОР!!!! Ты- лучшая. И это не лесть... :Nono:  Твои игры в этом сезоне очень мне помогли разнообразить программу. От "Хулиганов" балдю, от "Ботаников" прусь, от "Малахова+" просто валяюсь.... могу продолжать до бесконечности :Grin:  Потому что я ПРОВОЖУ ВСЁ, что у меня есть от Уралочки. СПАСИБО!!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Уралочка

> Обалдеть!!!
> Лена, я ДОЛЖЕН это увидеть!!!))))))


Александр, всё в личке :Grin: 




> Уррра!!! Наконец-то от моего любимого автора "Новогодние замуты". Леночка, я в очереди.
> 
> ПРОВОЖУ ВСЁ, что у меня есть от Уралочки. СПАСИБО!!!!


Танюша, не представляешь как окрыляют твои слова. Спасибо большое, приятно. Материал в личке.
Уверена,что понравится.... так как действительно - вкусным получился. :Blush2:  с уважением,Елена.

----------


## Татьянка

> Спасибо большое, приятно. Материал в личке.
> Уверена,что понравится.... так как действительно - вкусным получился.


 :Yahoo:  СПАСИБО!!! Пошла изучать. :Victory:

----------


## сельвестра

Леночка, ждала твоих новогодних шедевров, осталось определиться, т.к. хочется всего и сразу!!! Спасибо за твое творчество!

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  Леночка, разреши я отвечу тут не со всем по теме.
В личку стали поступать вопросы, как мне материал Уралочки и можно ли его использовать сразу или надо подделывать, переделывать? Если бы это было единожды, то я бы не стала писать здесь. А т.к. уже не первый, то с разрешения автора, дабы не дублировать сообщения, отвечу сразу здесь.
Девочки, я перечитала материал еще раз. Чтобы ответить на следующие вопросы, как можно шире. 
1. Надо ли что-то переделывать или можно использовать сразу?
- Все зависит от того, как Вы привыкли работать. Если Вы, как я работаете много лет, то при любом раскладе, каким бы материал не был- его переделываете под себя, потому что так проще. Ты воспринимаешь его, как авторский и не паришься что, где и как. Хотя есть застолки от Лены, в которых я вообще ничего не меняла. На игровухах  да, был грешок. Леночка, прости. Но у нас публика такая. Я их знаю, что им требуется, что нет, какую мелодию они примут, а под что даже бровью не двинут. Т.е. я просто ориентируюсь на НАШ менталитет, и НАШЕ восприятие действительности. Какие то блоки я подсократила, опять же, исходя из знания своих гостей. Что они не способны играть "блоками". Но славу Богу, это бывает редко.
2. Новогодний материал 2014 сезона.
- Здесь, я не планирую менять ничего. Всего в меру. Не растянуто. Т.е. я не стану сокращать. По музыке- вроде все тоже грамотно, но сто процентов пока не дам, потому что понять та ли музыка или нет, можно только когда пустишь материал в работу. Но пока все нравится. Даже скажу больше, одну из застолок- планирую переделать в полноценную программу на 6 часов для НГ ночи в ресторане, так мне понравилась тема. 
Вроде бы все. На все вопросы ответила. 
Лена, один из немногих авторов, которого я могу назвать своим. Т.е. с ее материалом я работаю легко и с удовольствием. :Oj:

----------


## korzova76

Елена здравствуйте! Хочу приобрести все Ваши новогодние блоки. Подскажите, а для смешанной, сборной компании в ресторане они подойдут?

----------


## Annon

> Александр, всё в личке


Леночка, преогромнейшее спасибо)))) :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

> Подскажите, а для смешанной, сборной компании в ресторане они подойдут?



Можно отвечу и я?! Подойдут 100%. Потому что я внимательно Ленуськины блоки почитала, покрутила в голове, примерила на себя, и поняла, что это действительно* УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ*, с которым хочется работать.

Горжусь тем, что знаю автора лично и при встрече смогу поблагодарить за её талант и креативность, за врожденную интеллигентность, которая с привкусом иронии, но не пошлости!!!  
*
Лена - СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, разреши я отвечу тут не со всем по теме.


Танюша, спасибо за такое нужное сообщение!
а по поводу материала... ТАК БЫЛО БЫ ЧТО МЕНЯТЬ :Grin:  ведь САМУ ИДЕЮ часто не так просто поймать. 
Когда ты приобретаешь всё готовое, на много проще под себя переделать.




> Можно отвечу и я?! Подойдут 100%. Потому что я внимательно Ленуськины блоки почитала, покрутила в голове, примерила на себя, и поняла, что это действительно* УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ*, с которым хочется работать.
> 
> Горжусь тем, что знаю автора лично и при встрече смогу поблагодарить за её талант и креативность, за врожденную интеллигентность, которая с привкусом иронии, но не пошлости!!!  
> *
> Лена - СПАСИБО!!!*


Светочка, спасибо за отзыв и пояснение. Тоже очень горжусь,что знакома с тобой лично!!! :Yahoo:  :Tender: 
Материал действительно универсален, а главное - не требует реквизита, если только лишь на 5 копеек - мелочь. 
Я просто счастлива, что мой материал будут использовать в своей работе такие мастера как Света Масянечка и Татьянка. с уважением,Елена.

----------


## Дудырева Галина

*Уралочка*, как с вами связаться??? Я хочу купить ваши материалы

----------


## Дудырева Галина

*Уралочка*, Я В ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ ХОЧУ ПРИОБРЕСТИ МАТЕРИАЛЫ , РАНЬШЕ ЭТОГО НЕ ДЕЛАЛА, И СТРАШНО ПЕРЕВОДИТЬ ДЕНЬГИ В СЛЕПУЮ

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, Я В ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ ХОЧУ ПРИОБРЕСТИ МАТЕРИАЛЫ , РАНЬШЕ ЭТОГО НЕ ДЕЛАЛА, И СТРАШНО ПЕРЕВОДИТЬ ДЕНЬГИ В СЛЕПУЮ


 Галина, я ответила Вам в личку. 
о поводу страха - понимаю. Если мой стиль Вам не известен, то Вы можете приобрести что то одно,для начала,что бы понять - понравится ли Вам.
Риск присутствует всегда и выбор есть у каждого. с уважением,Елена.

----------


## Ольга FOX

> Лена, один из немногих авторов, которого я могу назвать своим. Т.е. с ее материалом я работаю легко и с удовольствием.


Танечка, ты не одна такая!!! Я тоже очень люблю использовать фишки от Ленуси! Уралочка, спасибо тебе, с твоими блоками новогодняя программа станет ярче!




> Я просто счастлива, что мой материал будут использовать в своей работе такие мастера как Света Масянечка и Татьянка.


А также Ольга FOX, не сомневайся!

----------


## Праздник в Томске

Присоединюсь и я  :Yes4:  Наконец-то Новогодние вкусняшки можно купить!!!! :Yahoo:  Я в очередь за новогодними подарками от Лены! О покупке сообщу!  :Victory:  Спасибо за Ваше творчество! Оно бесценно!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Всем огромное спасибо за отзывы :Tender:  
Просто счастлива, что такие профессионалы своего дела будут пользоваться моими изюминками :Blush2: 
Скоро появится на свет ещё один интересный застольный блок. Он рассчитан на 15 минут общения с гостями. :Yes4: 
Проводить можно будет не только на новый год, но и на любой вечеринке :Yes4:  :Grin: 
с ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Я извиняюсь, все-таки неизвестность людей немного тормозит.... Просто стиль автора  неизвестный , мало ли, для кого он более или  менее подходит.... Деньги все-таки 
реальные. Я понимаю что вы сейчас скажете что в магазине тоже самое, но ведь в магазине прежде чем купить ту , или иную книгу, ее сначала рассмотришь, изучишь, а потом покупаешь... Может быть автору нужно выложить сюда хотя-бы часть  прошлой работы? Чтобы хоть немного иметь представление о товаре и стиле автора?)

----------


## Курица

> Может быть автору нужно *выложить сюда* хотя-бы часть  прошлой работы? Чтобы хоть немного иметь представление о товаре и стиле автора?)


*иллюзия реальности*, Лену Уралочку многие из форумчан видели и слышали "живьём" на Тамадеях (это такие встречи ведущих в реале). Её стиль: весело и просто.

А для новичков форума ее стиль легко можно "просканировать", почитав и посмотрев больше полутора тысяч постов в ее открытых темках, к примеру, тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135970 
или тут : http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135241&page=25 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135970 
СЮДА выкладывать "хоть кусочек" смысла не вижу...
Ибо... :Grin:  -позволдю себе такую метафору-  по чуть выглядывающей из-под кринолина щиколотке вряд ди можно судить о красоте Дамы!!!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Всем доброго вечера. Пишу сомневающимся новичкам, поддерживаю мною любимую Танюшку-Курочку на все 200% и твердо заявляю всем, фишки Лены Уралочки - яркие, интересные, заводные. С ними ваш праздник никогда не будет скучным! :Ok:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:  - Леночка, это тебе!!!

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Спасибо всем за объяснения , вы очень хорошо развеяли мои сомнения. Может быть когда-нибудь решусь на заказ Лениных фишек. )

----------


## Уралочка

> Её стиль: весело и просто.





> фишки Лены Уралочки - яркие, интересные, заводные. С ними ваш праздник никогда не будет скучным!:


Танюша, Людочка - спасибо!!! Не представляете как приятно!!!! :Tender:  Я просто счастлива что мы на одной волне!!! :Yes4: 




> Просто стиль автора  неизвестный


Леночка, ты права, стили ведения действительно - у всех разные. 
И всегда есть риск, что не понравится. А  может быть наоборот, материал - будет неотъемлемой частью Вашей программы. 
Все мы разные, НО - самые лучшие!!! 

Я советую приобретать что то одно,чтобы понять - а нужно ли.... 
Если стили совпали - отлично - можно приобретать материал дальше. с ув. Елена.

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Дорогая Леночка!  Хочу поблагодарить тебя, за твои шикарные идеи, за бурную фантазию и креативный подход к любому празднику... Очень хочется быть на КОНЕ, ну в смысле, шагать в ногу со временем и мечтаю приобрести все твои изюминки.  Мне близок твой стиль, так всё здОрово просто ))))и я уверена, что он мне подходит. Спасибо тебе, наша Уралочка!!!! )))

----------


## Уралочка

> Спасибо тебе, наша Уралочка!!!! )))


Как приятно!!!! :Tender:  Это Вам спасибо за доверие и использование моего материала :Yes4:

----------


## Уралочка

> *УРА, ПОДАРКИ!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Мои новогодние вкусняшки - это ГОТОВОЕ НОВОГОДНЕЕ РАЗВЛЕЧЕНИЕ для взрослой компании,
> которое легко трансформируется и уместно для любого социального уровня.*
> *И если Вы приобретаете ВСЕ новогодние блоки, стоимость которых  - 3000р, 
> то Вас ожидает ПОДАРОК!!!*
> 
> ...


Дорогие покупатели. В личку поступают вопросы и просьбы. 
*ПРИНЯТО РЕШЕНИЕ!!!*
*ПОДАРКИ БУДУТ ЕЩЁ!!!!* 
С прошлого года - * "Чокалка - предсказание" и "Давай до свидание"* - ВАШИ!!! 
посмотреть подробнее можно здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4480529
с ув. Елена Уралочка.

----------


## Elen2

> ОЧЕНЬ БОДРЫЙ Дедушка Мороз!!!!


Ленусь, прочитала  комментарии твои, посмотрела видео,порадовалась встрече с тобой[IMG]http://s20.******info/31a419c9d15d3ebb9e1d82098d084135.gif[/IMG].Прослушала-представила  все действо ,насмеялась....[IMG]http://s14.******info/a1a1a79ca0955850d38fbfc3a674fcb8.gif[/IMG]Мне очень понравилась игра.Спасибище.Твои вкусняшки всегда идут на бис-сс.
Тут же начала смотреть и читать 


> выборы СНЕГУРОЧКИ


,просто супер[IMG]http://s20.******info/0087e245783523af5f071c4136182f59.gif[/IMG]И очень понравилось ,что  все без атрибутов.Ленуся, я тебя обожаю[IMG]http://s.******info/bfbc32a0675441fa180b49b33a075966.gif[/IMG]Я очень благодарна, тебе,умница ты наша.
Бегу читать твои застолки.[IMG]http://s16.******info/f672554e74619e70c0c607c8d38b6015.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*Какой душевной получилась застолка "Новый год со вкусом детства"*.Лена,у меня слов нет. Каждое слово -ТО ЧТО НуЖНО,так все продумано.По- моему мнению, эту застолку нужно проводить в начале,когда все только пригубили,это нужно прочувствовать.Спасибо!Я просто в восторге.

*Новогоднее застольное развлечение*
Прочитала,представила и пытаюсь все изобразить....соседи ,наверно , думают,что у меня "крыша поехала",хохочу в голос.

А третья застолка- великолепное ,доброе,классное поздравление.Какая интересная задумка с.....Ой, чуть не начала описывать.
Леночка,просто великолепно на мой взгляд.Ты- гений![IMG]http://s19.******info/fede2301cdd15552c1b4f8cea38b4c1e.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

> "крыша поехала",хохочу в голос.
> 
> Леночка,просто великолепно на мой взгляд.Ты- гений!


Охохох :Blink: ...... за крышу немного опасаюсь :Blink: , а так - просто счастлива,что всё подошло :Grin:  :Yahoo: 
Елена, спасибо!!!!!!! с ув. Елена Уралочка.

----------


## мотрий Инна

*Я что зашла то..  
а)Сказать  СПАСИБО  без башенной Уральской оторве!
б)объявить всем, что   Урал жив, Урал дышит и .. отшлепал бы нас Урал хорошенько  за наши проказы))
в) честно заявить, что мною написан сценарий, он выставлен абсолютно бесплатно, вот здесь, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...03#post4741203 и в нем я использую  Ленины блоки Деда Мороза и Снегурки)
СПАСИБО , Лена..  Что ты есть.. 
Собственно, все!
с любовью, Ваша Мотря*

----------


## Elen2

> б)объявить всем, что   Урал жив, Урал дышит и .. отшлепал бы нас Урал хорошенько  за наши проказы))


Урал должен гордиться и ордена ,как минимум раздавать таким умнЮщим ,как у вас с Ленусей головушкам.Прочитала ваш сценарий,великолепно.
Когда читала,поймала себя на мысли,что примеряю Ленуськины застолки и игры к нему.....Дочитала до определенного места,где Вы на Елену ссылаетесь и хихикать над собой начала,оказывается ларчик -то уже открылся,игры у меня в копилочке (спасибо Ленуське за это).*Спасибо ,вам девочки.*

----------


## Такса я

Я не могу не отписаться и не оставить свой отзыв о «Новогодних вкусняшках»!!!  :Aga: 

Дорогая моя Уралочка, начну с того, что поймала себя на мысли, что ни один мой банкет не проходит без твоих элементов, -  и это действительно так!!! Ненавязчивые, лёгкие застолки или яркие, потрясающие совершенно игровые блоки, заняли стабильную нишу в концепции моего праздника. СПАСИБООООООО!!!! Ты действительно талантливый человек, который ВИДИТ и ЧУВСТВУЕТ публику, именно поэтому очень легко работать с твоим материалом (мне, по крайней мере)!

Ну а теперь о главном…
*Вкусняшки* – вот оно определение твоей масштабной работы. Вкусно! Очень вкусно!  :Ok: 
Я не хотела писать о том, что уже девчонки отметили – УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОСТЬ… Но как не сказать, если правда: на любой банкет, на абсолютно любую публику, конечно же со своими коррективами (уверена, что это делает каждый из нас)… Лен, за застолки отдельное спасибо!!!!

«Дед Мороз 2014» и «Выборы Снегурочки» меня настолько порадовали, что я вообще расслабилась и за свою новогоднюю программу больше не переживаю! Классно! То, что нужно (опять же для меня, т.к. ценю простоту и в то же время кураж) Здесь всё есть!
Уралочка, я тебе очень благодарна за твои работы! Только ты, пожалуйста, не останавливайся! Пиши! Твори! Фантазируй! Делай это так, как ты умеешь делать – свежО, креативно, задорно, КЛАССНО!!! :Victory:

----------


## Уралочка

> *Я что зашла то..  
> а)Сказать  СПАСИБО  без башенной Уральской оторве!*


 Насмешила Инночка :Taunt:  а то,что используешь мой материал - просто абалденно счастлива - спасибооо!!!! :Yahoo: 




> Когда читала,поймала себя на мысли,что примеряю Ленуськины застолки и игры к нему.....[/IMG][/URL]


Леночка, пусть мои застолочки принесут море позитива!!!!




> Я не могу не отписаться и не оставить свой отзыв о «Новогодних вкусняшках»!!! 
> 
> Дорогая моя Уралочка, начну с того, что поймала себя на мысли, что ни один мой банкет не проходит без твоих элементов, -  и это действительно так!!! 
>  Пиши! Твори! Фантазируй! Делай это так, как ты умеешь делать – свежО, креативно, задорно, КЛАССНО!!!


Танюшенька, СПАСИБО!!!... 
Девочки, после Ваших слов теперь буду ещё больше стараться придумывать что то новенькое. 
На днях будет отличная застолочка...сегодня провела - балдела :Yes4: 
Люблю Вас, с ув. Елена Уралочка

----------


## Уралочка

*Внимание!!!! Застолка!
Новая!!! Яркая!!! Разноцветная!!!* 

У радуги семь цветов, а у нашего праздника сколько!? Давайте считать вместе!  
И я спешу вас уверить, что участники этой  застолки  (а это будет ВЕСЬ зал) 
сумеют насчитать значительно БОЛЬШЕ оттенков праздничного настроения, чем в РАДУГЕ! 
А считать эти оттенки гостям будет вкусно и смешно!!!

По продолжительности застольный фрагмент  длится 10 -15 минут. 
При желании это  застольное развлечение легко трансформировать в  первую часть большого блока, 
который можно закончить цветными танцами или танцами  пожеланий.

"Радужное настроение" украсит программу на ЛЮБОМ торжестве: 
и на свадьбе, и на юбилее, и на корпоративе , и, конечно же, на Новогоднем празднике.

*В комплект входит музыкальное оформление, подробное описание конкурса.*

*Стоимость комплекта 900 рублей.*
*
карта виза сбербанк 4276 8720 2479 8739*

----------


## Уралочка

В личку поступают вопросы. Отвечаю здесь.  
"Радужное настроение" не входит в стОимость новогодних игровых блоков. (в сумму 3000р)
с ув. Елена.

----------


## татьяна 73

Леночка ,провела радужную застолочку на корпоративе у приставов и на  юбилеи  женщины .Блок  очень яркий, весёлый ,интересный ,лёгкий в работе ,гости участвуют с удовольствием .Как и все твои номера беспроигрышный вариант,  идёт на УРА ,работает на успех ,поднимает настроение ,украшает праздник.Спасибо тебе  за сокровища.

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка ,провела радужную застолочку на корпоративе у приставов и на  юбилеи  женщины .Блок  очень яркий, весёлый ,интересный ,лёгкий в работе ,гости участвуют с удовольствием .Как и все твои номера беспроигрышный вариант,  идёт на УРА ,работает на успех ,поднимает настроение ,украшает праздник.Спасибо тебе  за сокровища.


Татьяна, не представляешь КАК я рада,что застолочка понравилась. Сама не могу наиграться в неё.
Спасибо за отзыв. С ув. Елена.

----------


## Татьянка

:Tender:  Спасибо за замечательную застолочку "Радужное настроение". Провела в воскресенье 3 ноября на "Золотой свадьбе". Зашла, как родная. С учетом возраста гостей, а в большинстве своем это были представители старшего поколения. Вообще СУПЕР!!! Зафиналила, по твоей рекомендации- "Цветными танцами". И потом мы как раз перешли в дискотеку. Леночка, спасибо огромное за ЯРКОСТЬ, НЕПОВТОРИМОСТЬ и твои "ВКУСНЫЕ" игровушки. :Aga:

----------


## Уралочка

> Спасибо за замечательную застолочку "Радужное настроение". Зашла, как родная.  Вообще СУПЕР!!!


Татьяна, ну ты прямо радуешь меня.... я в улыбке расплылась,когда прочитала ещё один отзыв о радужке. :Grin: 
Да да..... выстреливает она...... и теперь об этом знаю не только я :Grin:

----------


## Nika75

*Уралочка*, хочу купить   новогодний  материал комплектом. Еще продается? ничего не изменилось?

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, хочу купить   новогодний  материал комплектом. Еще продается? ничего не изменилось?


замечательно. Ничего не изменилось..... только вот ссылки на материал смогу выслать не раньше 10 ноября.с ув.Елена.

----------


## Nika75

ой,  сообщение  поздно увидела

----------


## Уралочка

> ой,  сообщение  поздно увидела


Дорогие друзья, я приехала  и с удовольствием вышлю Вам ссылочки на материал. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

_Дорогие мои покупатели. НА УДАЧУ!!!!!
С сегодняшнего дня,  10 ноября по -  15 ноября ПРИЯТНАЯ НОВОСТЬ.
Кто покупает новогодний комплект,может в подарок выбрать себе ЛЮБОЙ мой игровой блок из сокровищницы. СПЕШИТЕ!!!_
Акция продлеваться по времени НЕ БУДЕТ!!!
с ув. Елена Уралочка.

----------


## Zажигалка

> И если Вы приобретаете ВСЕ новогодние блоки, стоимость которых - 3000р, 
> то Вас ожидает ПОДАРОК!!!
> 
> Новогодний Батл!!!





> ПРИНЯТО РЕШЕНИЕ!!!
> ПОДАРКИ БУДУТ ЕЩЁ!!!! 
> С прошлого года - "Чокалка - предсказание" и "Давай до свидание"


  а  это сохраняется?  Или что-то на выбор?

----------


## Уралочка

> а  это сохраняется?  Или что-то на выбор?


Алёночка..... именно до 15 ноября всё сохраняется. Подарков будет много :Grin:

----------


## Annon

Леночка, привееет))).
Как всегда, обалдеваю на всю голову от твоей кипучей энергетики и генерации идей))). На форуме в первую очередь иду в твои темы - очередной раз удивиться и порадоваться)).
Но сегодня я пишу тебе по делу.
У меня в ресторане практически постоянно работают 2 ведущие на банкетах. Я тут им рассказал про твои фишечки, и они загорелись тоже приобрести. Но они на ИНКУ не зарегены... и вообще про интернет имеют отдалённое понятие (в силу возраста)))).
Вчера с одной из них работали банкет, и она меня просто за горло - договорись с Леной, как можно купить у неё материалы.
В общем, из простого фаната я превращаюсь в покупателя))).
Ты мне тогда объясни поконкретнее, как и что мне надо сделать, чтобы вкусняшек прикупить)). 
Могу Яндекс-деньгами оплатить (заодно и обналичу денежки - она мне отдаст наличными)))).
Заранее спасибо, с огромным уважением Александр)).

----------


## Annon

Леночка, привееет))).
Как всегда, обалдеваю на всю голову от твоей кипучей энергетики и генерации идей))). На форуме в первую очередь иду в твои темы - очередной раз удивиться и порадоваться)).
Но сегодня я пишу тебе по делу.
У меня в ресторане практически постоянно работают 2 ведущие на банкетах. Я тут им рассказал про твои фишечки, и они загорелись тоже приобрести. Но они на ИНКУ не зарегены... и вообще про интернет имеют отдалённое понятие (в силу возраста)))).
Вчера с одной из них работали банкет, и она меня просто за горло - договорись с Леной, как можно купить у неё материалы.
В общем, из простого фаната я превращаюсь в покупателя))).
Ты мне тогда объясни поконкретнее, как и что мне надо сделать, чтобы вкусняшек прикупить)). 
Могу Яндекс-деньгами оплатить (заодно и обналичу денежки - она мне отдаст наличными)))).
Заранее спасибо, с огромным уважением Александр)).

----------


## Zажигалка

УРРРРРР-яяяяя! Тогда я в очередь! Ленусь, завтра  постараюсь перевести денежки..

----------


## Уралочка

> УРРРРРР-яяяяя! Тогда я в очередь! Ленусь, завтра  постараюсь перевести денежки..


 Замечательно,буду ждать, а затем -  раздавать подарочки))) :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

> Могу Яндекс-деньгами оплатить (заодно и обналичу денежки - она мне отдаст наличными)))).


Александр, а вот ЭТО - улыбнуло :Taunt: 

Всё объяснила в личке. Очень приятно было читать Вас. С ув. Елена.

----------


## Анюта Влади

> Дорогие мои покупатели. НА УДАЧУ!!!!!
> С сегодняшнего дня, 10 ноября по - 15 ноября ПРИЯТНАЯ НОВОСТЬ.
> Кто покупает новогодний комплект,может в подарок выбрать себе ЛЮБОЙ мой игровой блок из сокровищницы. СПЕШИТЕ!!!


 :Yahoo:  Леночка, какая радостное событие для все поклонников Вашего творчества! Я уже не представляю детские праздники без ваших анимашек :Meeting: ,а взрослые- без Ваших "Богатырей" :Tender: . Давно задумалась над приобретением Ваших изюминок-шедевров к новому году,свадьбе, а тут такой приятный сюрприз!Леночка, скажите, чтобы получить ПРИЗ :Tender:  нужно приобрести новогодний комплект за 3000руб?  Я просто хотела разделить его и купить в 2 раза, поэтому и уточняю :Blush2: . Извините, если мой вопрос был не корректный :Smile3: .С уважением,Анна.

----------


## Уралочка

> нужно приобрести новогодний комплект за 3000руб?  Я просто хотела разделить его и купить в 2 раза, поэтому и уточняю. Извините, если мой вопрос был не корректный.С уважением,Анна.


Анюточка.... именно покупка всего комплекта - не по частям - даёт возможность получить подарок. :Yes4:

----------


## Annon

> Александр, а вот ЭТО - улыбнуло
> 
> Всё объяснила в личке. Очень приятно было читать Вас. С ув. Елена.


Леночка, большое спасибо))).
А почему улыбнуло?)))
Не пробовали Яндекс-деньги обналичивать?))) Не просто покупки делать, а именно обналичивать?)))
Врагам не пожелаю). Так что с оказией и проведу финансовую махинацию))).
Ещё раз спасибо - всегда рад общению и готов к сотрудничеству в плане минусовок))).
Удачи, здоровья и позитива, Уралочка))).

----------


## Уралочка

> Ещё раз спасибо - всегда рад общению и готов к сотрудничеству в плане минусовок))).
> Удачи, здоровья и позитива, Уралочка))).


Александр и я рада общению. Вашим ведущим - отличных корпоративов!!!
С ув. Уралочка.

----------


## Праздник в Томске

Леночка, спасибо тебе огромное за твои акции и за твой талант!!! Столько подарков подарила, всю ночь теперь спать не буду))) глаз засиял как никогда, готова уже бежать на работу!!! СПАСИБО!!! :062:

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, спасибо тебе огромное за твои акции и за твой талант!!!


Олечка - это Вам спасибо за то,что пользуетесь моим материалом. С ув. Елена.

----------


## Инночка

Лена, добрый день! Я тоже хочу вкусняшку! Скажи, каким образом происходит взаимодействие? я оплачивю и ты мне кидаешь в личку или даешь ссылку на скачивание?

----------


## Уралочка

> доброго времени суток хочу все преобрести и получить подарки)))


Буду рада одарить Вас подарочками :Tender: 




> Лена, добрый день! Я тоже хочу вкусняшку! Скажи, каким образом происходит взаимодействие? я оплачивю и ты мне кидаешь в личку или даешь ссылку на скачивание?


Инночка, Вы оплачиваете - пишете в личку мне за что и какую сумму перевели. 
Как только денежки поступят на счёт, я вышлю ссылочки на почту. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Zажигалка

Ленусь, денежки отправила.

----------


## Уралочка

> Ленусь, денежки отправила.


Денежки на месте. Ссылочки в личке)))

----------


## Саша Буч

Блины ! Чё туплю ТА !!! Ленусь - ЦАНА ВАПРОСА ??? Кинь в личу, пожалуйста...
С/У, Сашка-неваляшка.

----------


## baranvagalina

Леночка- спасибо тебе за "Радужное настроение". Ты как всегда- на высоте.Очень здоровская вещь! Отличный блок. Всем рекомендую. Браво!!!

----------


## tat.pe2009

Леночка деньги отправила на вкусняшки! И зажала кулачки! Напишите мне пожалуйста, как получите!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка деньги отправила на вкусняшки! И зажала кулачки! Напишите мне пожалуйста, как получите!


Отправила на почту ссылочки. А вот по поводу игрового блока не поняла. :Blink:  Что хотелось бы получить в подарок?! :Grin:

----------


## Уралочка

> Блины ! Чё туплю ТА !!! Ленусь - ЦАНА ВАПРОСА ??? Кинь в личу, пожалуйста...
> С/У, Сашка-неваляшка.


 Саш, успеешь до завтра купить - подарочки получишь. А цена вопроса 3000 руб. :Grin:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Леночка, скажи, пожалуйста, а акция-подарок: новогодние вкусняшки + вкусняшки изюмные  действует завтра? Или сегодня в 24.00 заканчивается? :Drag 03:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## tat.pe2009

Леночка!!! Восторг - вот слово, которое так и слетает с уст!!! Стопроцентное попадание во всём! Музыка,слова, движения!!!! Спасибо за праздник,который вы подарили сегодня мне, прямо в эту минуту! Я дома,но вместе с вашим материалом я уже там, в зале,дарю всем ваш позитив, ваше сердечное тепло!!! 
 Ваши новогодние блоки -  СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка!!! Восторг - вот слово, которое так и слетает с уст!!! Стопроцентное попадание во всём! Музыка,слова, движения!!!! Спасибо за праздник,который вы подарили сегодня мне, прямо в эту минуту! Я дома,но вместе с вашим материалом я уже там, в зале,дарю всем ваш позитив, ваше сердечное тепло!!! 
>  Ваши новогодние блоки -  СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Татьяна, огромное спасибо за отзыв!!! Очень приятно и радостно,что мой изюмчик Вам нравится :Tender:

----------


## Гайдаровна

Леночка, уже не первый раз приобретаю ваши работы. А можно ли ваши новогодние вкусняшки использовать и на других мероприятиях?

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, уже не первый раз приобретаю ваши работы. А можно ли ваши новогодние вкусняшки использовать и на других мероприятиях?


 Эльвирочка, к сожалению -  это чисто новогодние вкусняшки. 
НО,если Вы сегодня успеваете их приобрести, то в подарок получите ЛЮБОЙ мой игровой блок - на ВАШ выбор.

СЕГОДНЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ДЕНЬ, КОГДА ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ПОЛУЧИТЬ МНОЖЕСТВО ПОДАРКОВ ПРИ ПОКУПКЕ НОВОГОДНЕГО КОМПЛЕКТА. С УВ. ЕЛЕНА.

----------


## Уралочка

Дорогие друзья. не могу не  обратить внимание на НОВЫЙ ИЗЮМ, который ВАМ ПОНРАВИТСЯ - ОБЕЩАЮ.
Загляните сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4749170 НЕ ПОЖАЛЕЕТЕ. 
С ув. Елена. :Grin:

----------


## анечк@

Все! я расстроилась что не успела..... :Tu:

----------


## Уралочка

> Все! я расстроилась что не успела.....


Анечка..да - немного не успела. В личку стали поступать просьбы продлить акцию. 

*Я могу её продлить Но немного в другом виде.*

*При покупке всего новогоднего комплекта (новогодний подарок никто не отменял)  - ЛЮБОЙ МОЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК за пол цены.*

----------


## анечк@

Леночка!!!!не могу без твоих супер штук!!!!жду с нетерпением!

----------


## Стэллочка

Леночка! Хочу поблагодарить за "Новый год из детства" -это очень трогательно, позитивно и эмоционально!! Спасибо за твой феерический полет фантазии и умение соединять в одном застольной блоке столько КАЧЕСТВЕННЫХ воспоминаний. Обязательно буду использовать-отчет после 1 января))) ЭТО действительно СТОЯЩАЯ вещь!! Люди -НЕ СПАТЬ!!! Застолку от Уралочки РАСКУПАТЬ!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка! Хочу поблагодарить за "Новый год из детства" - ЭТО действительно СТОЯЩАЯ вещь!!


Наташ,спасибо за отзыв. Просто счастлива,что будешь использовать мой материал в работе.
с ув. Елена.

----------


## ирена74

> если Вы сегодня успеваете их приобрести, то в подарок получите ЛЮБОЙ мой игровой блок - на ВАШ выбор.


Я успела, практически, сесть в уходящий поезд... :Yahoo:  за минуту до его отправления! Леночка, за это - отдельное спасибище!
А про материал, который мне достался... могу сказать одно - СУПЕР! Лен, для меня твои блоки должны быть обязательно проиграны мной же (во, написала?  :Blink: ) Это я к тому, что первая читка материала не дает той полноты осознанности, КАК это будет выглядеть на самом деле. Потом я начинаю читать очень медленно, вдумчиво и начинаю проигрывать, танцевать (если анимашка), петь (это еще один кошмар моей жизни... :Blush2:  ну о-очень нравится!) сама (поставив себя на место гостя). Вот тогда до меня доходит целиком и полностью весь смысл и кайф! Шикарный блок про "Бодрого Деда Мороза", застолка "Серпантин", "Новый год со вкусом детства" (вот прям МОЕ! по душе!)
А ЕЩЕ - подарок! Вот от этого подарка я вообще балдю! О-очень понравился юбилейный блок для незамужней женщины!!!  (через 2 недели такой юбилей!)
Леночка, еще раз огромное спасибо!

----------


## ser72gy

Елена, здравствуйте! Заинтересовали ваши новогодние сценарии. Я правильно понял, если я приобретаю у вас 2 комплекта (5 игровых блока) за 3000 рублей, бонусом идут 3 подарка? Если так, укажите свои реквизиты. Мой адрес ser72gy@rambler.ru. Телефон (на всякий) 8-906-946-70-31 Сергей
P.S. Только что позвонили заказчики, хотят праздник в духе предстоящей Олимпиады. У вас нет никаких наработок?

----------


## Уралочка

> Шикарный блок про "Бодрого Деда Мороза", застолка "Серпантин", "Новый год со вкусом детства" (вот прям МОЕ! по душе!)
> А ЕЩЕ - подарок! Вот от этого подарка я вообще балдю! О-очень понравился юбилейный блок для незамужней женщины!!!  (через 2 недели такой юбилей!)
> Леночка, еще раз огромное спасибо!


Вот и замечательно,что по душе мой изюмчик. :Yahoo:  Ириш,спасибо за отзыв. 
Мои покупатели реально - будут НА КОНЕ в новый год. 
т.к Вы - самые лучшие!!! :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, здравствуйте! Заинтересовали ваши новогодние сценарии. Я правильно понял, если я приобретаю у вас 2 комплекта (5 игровых блока) за 3000 рублей, бонусом идут 3 подарка? Если так, укажите свои реквизиты. Мой адрес ser72gy@rambler.ru. Телефон (на всякий) 8-906-946-70-31 Сергей
> P.S. Только что позвонили заказчики, хотят праздник в духе предстоящей Олимпиады. У вас нет никаких наработок?


Сергей, ответила в личке. :Yes4:

----------


## Fomkina

Леночка,хочу сказать тебе спасибо огромное за твои вкусняшки!С удовольствием использую твою медитацию,презентацию по временам года.Всегда идет на ура!!!Теперь вот изучаю новогодний материал.С нетерпением жду корпоративов,теперь и нестрашно вооруженной до зубов твоим материалом!Спасибо тебе огромное за твой талант!!

----------


## Marfa001

Елена, а акция ещё работает?

----------


## Светлана74

Лен, я так поняла что в сценарий входят 3 застолки, танцевальный батл и выборы Деда Мороза и Снегурочки, а есть ли в программе конкурсы отдельно для женщин и мужчин, в этом году у меня есть мужской и женский корпоратив.

----------


## Уралочка

> Лен, я так поняла что в сценарий входят 3 застолки, танцевальный батл и выборы Деда Мороза и Снегурочки, а есть ли в программе конкурсы отдельно для женщин и мужчин, в этом году у меня есть мужской и женский корпоратив.


Светлана, у меня *не сценарий*, а *игровые блоки, по 20 минут каждый* (выборы) + 3 застолки. с ув. Елена.

----------


## bratjhon

Леночка, добрый день! Это Евгений и Ирина, наверняка помните. Наконец-то добрался до компа. Пришло время новогодних закупок. Читая на форуме про ваш НГ, просто приходишь в восторг, тем более, что прошлогодние НГ замуты это КЛАСС! Чтой-то будет нынче?! В общем Леночка берем НГ комплект полный + в субботу юбилей, что посоветуете из новых комплектов именно на юбилей. А Малахова мы активно разминаем, за что вам низкий поклон и удачи во всем. ЗОЛОТАЯ ВЫ НАША! 
  ЖДЕМ ОТВЕТА.  :Smile3:

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, добрый день! Это Евгений и Ирина, наверняка помните. Наконец-то добрался до компа. Пришло время новогодних закупок. Читая на форуме про ваш НГ, просто приходишь в восторг, тем более, что прошлогодние НГ замуты это КЛАСС! Чтой-то будет нынче?! В общем Леночка берем НГ комплект полный + в субботу юбилей, что посоветуете из новых комплектов именно на юбилей. А Малахова мы активно разминаем, за что вам низкий поклон и удачи во всем. ЗОЛОТАЯ ВЫ НАША! 
>   ЖДЕМ ОТВЕТА.


Приветствую Вас!!!!! Рада видеть!!!! :Tender:  
Честно скажу, не совсем помню что Вы покупали :Blush2: (богатыри и хулиганы по моему есть у Вас). 
Можно "НЕобычное свидание" использовать, "Ботаник шоу". хорошо проходит "радужное настроение" - застольное общение на 15-20 минут...
пробегите по моей сокровищнице ещё разок :Yes4:  Уверена, что нибудь найдёте :Yes4: 
так что - выбирайте.  :Smile3:  с ув. Елена.

----------


## bratjhon

Цитата Сообщение от Уралочка  Посмотреть сообщение
"неОБЫЧНОЕ СВИДАНИЕ" - игровой блок для любого мероприятия.
Лен, я ржала как лошадь...
Представила себе, как это можно проводить на юбилеях 50 - улёт!!!!!!
Цитата Сообщение от Кoshka-мр-р  Посмотреть сообщение
Леночка, уже хочу!!!
И правильно делаешь!!!
 а у меня УЖЕ есть!!!
[QUOTE
 :Yahoo:  Решил Свидание! Судя по фото, народ в экстазе!

----------


## bratjhon

Сейчас отправлю денежку, ловите и ждем с нетерпением "Новогодний Блок" и "неОБЫЧНОЕ свидание"
 :Yes4: УДАЧИ ВАМ ВО ВСЕМ!

----------


## bratjhon

Леночка. Смотрю с нетерпением на почту. Получили ли денежки? Простите за назойливость. С уважением Ирина и Евгений.

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка. Смотрю с нетерпением на почту. Получили ли денежки? Простите за назойливость. С уважением Ирина и Евгений.


Ссылочки в личке. качайте. с ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, а акция ещё работает?


АКЦИЯ РАБОТАЕТ - ВОТ В ТАКОМ ВИДЕ




> Анечка..да - немного не успела. В личку стали поступать просьбы продлить акцию. 
> 
> *Я могу её продлить Но немного в другом виде.*
> 
> *При покупке всего новогоднего комплекта (новогодний подарок никто не отменял)  - ЛЮБОЙ МОЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК за пол цены.*

----------


## Уралочка

*И вновь СЮРПРИЗ для счастливчиков!!!*

*ЦЕЛЫХ 3 ДНЯ (ДО 5 ДЕКАБРЯ) НОВОГОДНИЙ КОМПЛЕКТ БУДЕТ СТОИТЬ 2500Р*
спешите!!!!!!!
С УВ. ЕЛЕНА.

----------


## Снорк

Не могу не поддержать! Я тоже вся в предвкушении-УРА!ЛОЧКА меня в прошлом году ВЫРУЧИЛА, хотя тоже переживала- как и когда дойдет материал.И дейтсвительно ли будет вкусным- И ВсЁ превзошло все мои ожидания.... С блоком "Ты кто такой - давай до свидания" мой Сын в лицейской "Минуте славы" выиграл.. Теперь вопрос в одном- что использовать в этом году............

----------


## Татьянка

*Снорк*, 
 :Grin:  Всё!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Не могу не поддержать! Я тоже вся в предвкушении-УРА!ЛОЧКА меня в прошлом году ВЫРУЧИЛА, хотя тоже переживала- как и когда дойдет материал.И дейтсвительно ли будет вкусным- И ВсЁ превзошло все мои ожидания.... С блоком "Ты кто такой - давай до свидания" мой Сын в лицейской "Минуте славы" выиграл.. Теперь вопрос в одном- что использовать в этом году............


Ответила в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Ну вот и у меня забит заказами Новый год от и до! Но я то не парюсь! Уралочка уже поработала во всю! Имея Ленин  материал - буду во всеоружии! И вот у меня есть эти новогодние вкусняшки! Я не ошиблась!!! Самая важная особенность - универсальность! А значит блоки будут работать не только на новый год, но и в течении года.(а то и больше). Легко, просто, безреквизитно (почти), весело! Так что я - на коне!!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Повторюсь ещё и здесь!! 
Ну вот и у меня забит заказами Новый год от и до! Но я то не парюсь! Уралочка уже поработала во всю! Имея Ленин  материал - буду во всеоружии! И вот у меня есть эти новогодние вкусняшки! Я не ошиблась!!! Самая важная особенность - универсальность! А значит блоки будут работать не только на новый год, но и в течении года.(а то и больше). Легко, просто, безреквизитно (почти), весело! Так что я - на коне!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Легко, просто, безреквизитно (почти), весело! Так что я - на коне!!


 Это точно!!! Леночка,спасибо за отзыв. Весёлых и лёгких тебе корпоративов. :Tender:

----------


## Северяночка

Леночка, спешу в очередной раз высказать огромное восхищение  твоим талантом, лёгкостью и разнообразием затей. 
Всё очень просто и доступно. У меня такие разнообразные компании на новогодние праздники, но среди твоих застолок есть на любой вкус.  Я не люблю учить длинные тексты, часто говорю своими словами и твои блоки мне в этом очень подходят! Идея - класс, подача - доступна,  далее хочешь учи, хочешь импровизируй...Всё просто. 

СПАСИБО и продолжай в том же духе :Grin:

----------


## a-nutik

*Уралочка*, Леночка, добрый вечер! подскажи, пожалуйста, свои реквизиты. Хочу купить новогодний блок) завтра еще Акция действует?) Спасибо!

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, Леночка, добрый вечер! подскажи, пожалуйста, свои реквизиты. Хочу купить новогодний блок) завтра еще Акция действует?) Спасибо!


Да да, успеваешь ещё. Реквизиты здесь , подсказываю http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4265582

----------


## Любящая

Лена - Уралочка! Побежала в Сбербанк! И еще вопрос. Когда действует акция, действует ли новогодний подарок (любой блок за 50%)?

----------


## Уралочка

Леночка, Юленька - большое спасибо за отзывы. Уверена,что ВЫ будете НА КОНЕ!!!  :Aga: 
Удачи вам и самых весёлых корпоративов. С ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

Да, конечно действует.
АКЦИЯ НА НОВОГОДНИЙ КОМПЛЕКТ ЗАКАНЧИВАЕТСЯ,СЕГОДНЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ДЕНЬ. с ув. Елена.

----------


## a-nutik

> Да да, успеваешь ещё. Реквизиты здесь , подсказываю http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4265582


Ура! Успела!!! )))

----------


## Уралочка

a-nutik, ещё как успела. Ссылочки в личке - качай. :Yes4:

----------


## Любящая

ЛенА-Уралочка! Сегодня оплатила в 17.17 за Новогодние вкусняшки и тогда завтра иду за "Хулиганами", да? Я же успела в "последний вагон"?)))

----------


## Любящая

Вот это оперативность! Лена, спасибо "огроменное"!

----------


## Татьяна - Сумы

Добрый вечер, Леночка. Вот наконец - то  решилась преобрести ваши работы (начитавшись отзывов). Так как на мне две фирмы, нет времени вообще обновить программу. Хочу что бы вы мне посоветовали из своих фишек самые самые. Я задумала сделать новогодние корпоративы в стиле Джеймс Бонд, ну и второе направление Вокруг Света (ближе к стандартным корпоративам). Подскажите что больше подойдет:) Очень жду ответа и завтра готова оплатить:))). Спасибо!

----------


## Уралочка

Татьяна, ответила в личке.  :Yes4:

----------


## Marfa001

Елена, всё ли правильно я сделала...В терминале на карту виза перевела денюжку, как было написано на терминале номер карты распостраняется на все действующие банки россии, уже боюсь, что не придут (((

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, всё ли правильно я сделала...В терминале на карту виза перевела денюжку, как было написано на терминале номер карты распостраняется на все действующие банки россии, уже боюсь, что не придут (((


не переживайте., денежки на месте. ссылочки в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, спешу в очередной раз высказать огромное восхищение  твоим талантом, лёгкостью и разнообразием затей. 
> Всё очень просто и доступно. У меня такие разнообразные компании на новогодние праздники, но среди твоих застолок есть на любой вкус.  Я не люблю учить длинные тексты, часто говорю своими словами и твои блоки мне в этом очень подходят! Идея - класс, подача - доступна,  далее хочешь учи, хочешь импровизируй...Всё просто. 
> 
> СПАСИБО и продолжай в том же духе


Юленька,спасибо за отзыв. Очень приятно!!! :Tender:

----------


## Еленыш

Доброй ночи. Зашла на форум, и вижу печальную картину. Форум превратился в рынок, что за продажа конкурсов, игр, музыки? Не факт, что хорошего качества! Где настоящий обмен опытом? Что происходит? Мне стало сразу скучно, и не интересно! А скажите, кто-то покупает?

----------


## Уралочка

> Доброй ночи. Зашла на форум, и вижу печальную картину. Форум превратился в рынок, что за продажа конкурсов, игр, музыки? Не факт, что хорошего качества! Где настоящий обмен опытом? Что происходит? Мне стало сразу скучно, и не интересно! А скажите, кто-то покупает?


И Вам - доброй ночи.
На форуме МАССА бесплатного материала. Так же как и в темках всех авторов, которые выставляют на продажу свой материал.
 Никто никого насильно не заставляет покупать. А по поводу обмена опытом- так хм ..... Вы за регистрированы с 2010 года и всего лишь 3 сообщения. ГДЕ ВАШ опыт? ЧЕМ Вы поделились с нами?! 
Дорогие друзья...прежде чем писать такие сообщения - подумайте, А ЧТО ЛИЧНО ВЫ сделали для форума.....?!!!! Печально!
С ув. Елена.

----------


## Львовна

> Доброй ночи. Зашла на форум, и вижу печальную картину. Форум превратился в рынок, что за продажа конкурсов, игр, музыки? Не факт, что хорошего качества! Где настоящий обмен опытом? Что происходит? Мне стало сразу скучно, и не интересно! А скажите, кто-то покупает?


Вот странно, что вы это написали в теме у Уралочки, у человека, глубоко уважаемого многими форумчанами. У мастера, которая щедро делится идеями и наработками (бесплатно, кстати) и которая создает великолепные изюмистые шедевры.
А насчет вещей, которые выставляются на продажу- считаю, что на их создание тратится очень много сил и времени. И если кто-то не хочет тратить силы и время - у того  есть возможность купить материалы. Я сама покупала материалы у Елены. И ни разу не разочаровалась!

----------


## Януська

тебе грустно? Ну, иди грусти, чего ты тут воздух-то портишь? А то 4 года в на форуме в геологах грустила, вылезла и давай смердить.   Не хочешь ничего покупать, не покупай. у девчонок нервы целее будут...

----------


## Елена Ширшина

А настоящий обмен опытом - с друзьями! С которыми встречаются в реале, дружат годами в вертуале! С которыми делимся своими сокровенными тайнами, плачемся в жилетку и радуемся успехам! А грустно вам, потому, что нет друзей у вас здесь, и зашли вы сюда, как в магазин. Чтобы что-то приобрести или отхватить нашару! Вот и  присматривайте, покупайте, пробуйте на вкус. Не понравится, продолжайте пробывать  ещё , или готовьте свои блюда по вашему вкусу.

----------


## Анатольевна

Ой, да ведь просто скоро Новый Год! Друзей, которые бескорыстно поделятся - нет, купить - жаба давит... Но ведь и в открытом доступе на форуме лежит столько, что и за всю жизнь не провести! Ну так искать, копаться - наверное, лень...

Лена, Уралочка, прости, что тему тебе засоряем. Но уж какое-то неожиданное прямо явление именно в твоей теме)))

----------


## Егения Каменская

здравствуйте, Елена! Хочу приобрести у вас замечательные блоки про Деде Мороза и Снегурочку! Я так поняла стоят они 1500 руб вместе!? Хочу завтра перевести денежку как быстро придет файл ко мне?
Мой электронный адрес: Lapushonock@yandex.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Уралочка

> здравствуйте, Елена! Хочу приобрести у вас замечательные блоки про Деде Мороза и Снегурочку! Я так поняла стоят они 1500 руб вместе!? Хочу завтра перевести денежку как быстро придет файл ко мне?
> Мой электронный адрес: Lapushonock@yandex.ru Спасибо!


Здравствуйте Евгения... только что заметила -  в Вашем городе УЖЕ ЕСТЬ мой  новогодний комплект. Поэтому, продать я не смогу эти блоки,чтобы не было повторений... 
Спасибо за понимание. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Любящая

Леночка-уралочка, привет! Воспользовалась твоим предложением по поводу подарка и перевела 50% за хулиганов. Все точно? Новогодние вкусняшки меня очень согрели, такие добрые детские воспоминания навеяли))) Спасибо, Лена, тебе за творчество! Твори, пожалуйста, дальше)))

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка-уралочка, привет! Воспользовалась твоим предложением по поводу подарка и перевела 50% за хулиганов. Все точно? Новогодние вкусняшки меня очень согрели, такие добрые детские воспоминания навеяли))) Спасибо, Лена, тебе за творчество! Твори, пожалуйста, дальше)))


Конечно можно - всё в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Svetlunya

> И Вам - доброй ночи.
> На форуме МАССА бесплатного материала. Так же как и в темках всех авторов, которые выставляют на продажу свой материал.
>  Никто никого насильно не заставляет покупать. А по поводу обмена опытом- так хм ..... Вы за регистрированы с 2010 года и всего лишь 3 сообщения. ГДЕ ВАШ опыт? ЧЕМ Вы поделились с нами?! 
> Дорогие друзья...прежде чем писать такие сообщения - подумайте, А ЧТО ЛИЧНО ВЫ сделали для форума.....?!!!! Печально!
> С ув. Елена.


Девочки дорогие, прекратите ругаться! Жизнь прекрасна, скоро новый год, волшебное время, немного напряженное из-за большого количества праздников, но такое желанное. Я всех поздравляю с наступающим новым годом. Я-новичок на форуме, ничего не знаю-пока... но очень рада, что есть местечно, где можно найти друзей и набраться опыта у профессионалов. Всем творческого вдохновения. Пишите мне, буду рада ответить! с ув. Светлана

----------


## Svetlunya

> Ой, да ведь просто скоро Новый Год! Друзей, которые бескорыстно поделятся - нет, купить - жаба давит... Но ведь и в открытом доступе на форуме лежит столько, что и за всю жизнь не провести! Ну так искать, копаться - наверное, лень...
> 
> Лена, Уралочка, прости, что тему тебе засоряем. Но уж какое-то неожиданное прямо явление именно в твоей теме)))


Анатольевна, подскажите, где посмотреть материал, который можно взять, как опыт? Я пока не знаю, новичок, так сказать.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> где посмотреть материал, который можно взять, как опыт? Я пока не знаю, новичок, так сказать.


Я не Анатольевна, но с удовольствием подскажу  землячке, куда надо идти: здесь Ин-кубатор для новичков., где всё разжуют и в рот положат http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276
а вот здесь изюм, НО..платный http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=402, а сколько всего ещё просто так лежит, на просторах форума. Есть ещё закрытые темы, но они откроют свои двери после 30 сообщений и месяца общения на форуме. Так что, есть где разгуляться! Беги в Ин-Ку батор, пиши, общайся и будет тебе счастье !(на форуме принято общение на Ты) :Aga:

----------


## Nali

Елена! Здравствуйте, с наступающим Новым годом! 
Я снова к вам. Во первых спасибо за ваш талант и мои первые покупки в вашей сокровищнице, пользуюсь на радость себе и людям! Хулиганы у меня жгут по полной!
Во вторых, хотела бы уточнить, остались ли у вас ещё подарки-новогодний комплект и какая на него цена? Знаю что вы очень востребованны и заняты перед праздниками, но очень жду вашего ответа! 
Благо Дарю заранее. Наталья.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена! Здравствуйте, с наступающим Новым годом! 
> Я снова к вам. Во первых спасибо за ваш талант и мои первые покупки в вашей сокровищнице, пользуюсь на радость себе и людям! Хулиганы у меня жгут по полной!
> Во вторых, хотела бы уточнить, остались ли у вас ещё подарки-новогодний комплект и какая на него цена? Знаю что вы очень востребованны и заняты перед праздниками, но очень жду вашего ответа! 
> Благо Дарю заранее. Наталья.


Наталья,очень приятно,что мой материал Вам нравится. Новогодний комплект стОит 3000р + к нему подарок (Новогодний Батл и ещё застолочка).. 
Так же,Вы можете воспользоваться случаем и купить любой мой блок за пол цены. С ув. Елена.

----------


## Elen777

Елена, хочу приобрести ваш сценарий, но проблема в том что у меня есть корпоративы, где только женщины. Подойдут ли конкурсы?
ele196712@yandex.ru

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, хочу приобрести ваш сценарий, но проблема в том что у меня есть корпоративы, где только женщины. Подойдут ли конкурсы?
> ele196712@yandex.ru


 Добрый Вам вечер. 
Обратите пожалуйста внимание,что у меня не готовый сценарий, а игровые блоки и застолки. 
Если буду ОДНИ женщины... то - снегурочку выбрать можно (блок про деда мороза не подойдёт конечно).... 
застолки - тоже можно использовать без проблем (лишь в одной говорится о мужчинах - но этот момент можно сократить) с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

Девочки,спасибо за то, что ответили и всё разъяснили. с ув. Елена.

----------


## a-nutik

Леночка! Спасибо тебе большое за Новогодние блоки! Как всегда все очень ВКУСНО!!!! Особенно хорош серпантин))) Умничка! Побольше тебе вдохновения на радость нам в новом 2014 году!!!
Кто сомневается - успеете или нет вы подготовить Уралочкины блоки. Не сомневайтесь- успеете! Я в прошлом году приобрела новогодний материал у Леночки за 5 часов до корпоратива (был аврал) - так вот - прочитала, вникнула и пошла проводить! Все прошло на УРА! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка! Спасибо тебе большое за Новогодние блоки! Как всегда все очень ВКУСНО!!!! Особенно хорош серпантин))) Умничка! Побольше тебе вдохновения на радость нам в новом 2014 году!!!
> Кто сомневается - успеете или нет вы подготовить Уралочкины блоки. Не сомневайтесь- успеете! Я в прошлом году приобрела новогодний материал у Леночки за 5 часов до корпоратива (был аврал) - так вот - прочитала, вникнула и пошла проводить! Все прошло на УРА! Спасибо!!!


 Анюточка, спасибо!!! Серпантин - необычная вещь и всегда идёт на ура, впрочем,как и остальные штучки. 
Побежала продолжать испытывать свои блоки. Всем удачи и с наступающим Новы годом!!!!!!!
с ув. ваша Елена Уралочка. :Tender:

----------


## Наргиз

Леночка! значит тем, кто поспешил первым купить твои чудесные новогодние творения не повезло с акцией? Все равно,спасибо за новогодние блоки, вчера на Энергетиках попробовала провести застолки, гостям понравилось, отвечали в детстве с удовольствием, декламировали стихи, взрослые тетеньки вспоминали как на короны давили игрушки и резали дожди для блеску, в итоге тост получился за родителей , подаривших счастливое детство! Серпантин - легок и весел! Спасибо!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка! значит тем, кто поспешил первым купить твои чудесные новогодние творения не повезло с акцией? Все равно,спасибо за новогодние блоки, вчера на Энергетиках попробовала провести застолки, гостям понравилось, отвечали в детстве с удовольствием, декламировали стихи, взрослые тетеньки вспоминали как на короны давили игрушки и резали дожди для блеску, в итоге тост получился за родителей , подаривших счастливое детство! Серпантин - легок и весел! Спасибо!


 Ириш...жду в личке - пиши.... не оставлю первенцев без исполнения желаний..... :Grin:  всё таки новый год - чудеса продолжаются :Yahoo: 
И очень рада,что материал пришёлся по вкусу. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*Дорогие друзья... УЖЕ начались у всех новогодние корпоративы... и кто не успел приобрести мои блоки, 
есть возможность сделать это за 2000р (экономия - 1000р)
Спешите!!! с ув. Елена.*

----------


## Evelin

Здравствуйте, Елена,
Хочу приобрести Ваши Новогодние застолки, Новогодние вкусняшки и Богатыри. Можно? Я прочитала, что в один город Вы не продаете одинаковые комплекты. Я из Луганска, Украина. Ответьте, пожалуйста, как можно быстрее. И сумму уточните, пожалуйста. Заранее огромное спасибо, с уважением, Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, Елена,
> Хочу приобрести Ваши Новогодние застолки, Новогодние вкусняшки и Богатыри. Можно? Я прочитала, что в один город Вы не продаете одинаковые комплекты. Я из Луганска, Украина. Ответьте, пожалуйста, как можно быстрее. И сумму уточните, пожалуйста. Заранее огромное спасибо, с уважением, Елена.


Леночка,ответила в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Наргиз

Леночка, позвольте мне высказать Вам слова благодарности за помощь - Ваш новогодний серпантин легок  и искрометен, ДМ и СН - на высоте, в детстве все с удовольствие интерактивились, а когда в подарок получали леденцы петушки и мишки на палочке - счастья не было предела! Удачи вам и успеха , новых творческих находок!!! С новым годом!

----------


## a-nutik

Леночка, я с отчетиком! Спасибо большое за Снегурочек- такие у нас все были чудные Снегурочки, так старались вовсю - и так неожиданно мы с ними прощались, даже жалко было))) И еще раз отдельное спасибо за СЕРПАНТИН!!! Я в него влюбилась))) Ждем новых новогодних блоков к 2015 году! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, позвольте мне высказать Вам слова благодарности за помощь - Ваш новогодний серпантин легок  и искрометен, ДМ и СН - на высоте, в детстве все с удовольствие интерактивились, а когда в подарок получали леденцы петушки и мишки на палочке - счастья не было предела! Удачи вам и успеха , новых творческих находок!!! С новым годом!





> Леночка, я с отчетиком! Спасибо большое за Снегурочек- такие у нас все были чудные Снегурочки, так старались вовсю - и так неожиданно мы с ними прощались, даже жалко было))) И еще раз отдельное спасибо за СЕРПАНТИН!!! Я в него влюбилась))) Ждем новых новогодних блоков к 2015 году! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!


 Девочки,спасибо за Ваши отчёты.  
Они - подарок для меня на новый год!!!!! Сама с  огромным удовольствием пользовалась своими наработками. 
С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ВАС!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Леночка, спасибо большое за чудесные новогодние блоки. В детстве все побывали с большим удовольствием, ДМ и СН - просто супер блок, доставил всем море позитива. Серпантин обвивал всех! Было здорово! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4148743m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4146694m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, спасибо большое за чудесные новогодние блоки. В детстве все побывали с большим удовольствием, ДМ и СН - просто супер блок, доставил всем море позитива. Серпантин обвивал всех! Было здорово!


А.А..А.А.А.- знакомые моменты!!!! ЭТО НАСТОЯЩИЙ ПОДАРОК ДЛЯ МЕНЯ НА НОВЫЙ ГОД - СПАСИБО!!!!!
Сама использовала на 1000% свои блоки и просто счастлива. Наташенька - спасибо за отчёт и фотографии!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Все Новогодние блоки от Елены Уралочки прошли на "ура"! Спасибо тебе, Елена, за твоё творчество!

----------


## Татьянка

:Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  ЗА ТВОЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!!!  Использовала ВСЁ!!! и все блоки прошли супер!!! Жду СВАДЕБНО-ЮБИЛЕЙНЫХ новинок!!! Не расслабляйся, гениальная наша! :Derisive:

----------


## Уралочка

> Все Новогодние блоки от Елены Уралочки прошли на "ура"! Спасибо тебе, Елена, за твоё творчество!


УРРРАААААА :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 




> ЗА ТВОЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!!!  Использовала ВСЁ!!! и все блоки прошли супер!!! Жду СВАДЕБНО-ЮБИЛЕЙНЫХ новинок!!! Не расслабляйся, гениальная наша!


 Обещаю - всё будет!!!!!

Девочки,спасибо за отзывы!!!!! :Tender:  Ваша Елена Уралочка.

----------


## Праздник в Томске

Леночка!!! Спасибо тебе огромное за суперские блоки! :Ok:  Я даже все провести не успела))) Но смогла влюбиться в те, которые провела! Все так классно,  с драйвом, со вкусом, да просто СУПЕР!!! Спасибо тебе! Успехов  в творчестве! Жду новинок!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Уралочка

> Все так классно,  с драйвом, со вкусом, да просто СУПЕР!!!


Оленька, спасибо!!!!! Убегаю работать  - с  отличным настроением!!!!! Ура!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## сельвестра

Леночка, с Новым годом!!! Благополучия и творческих успехов!С благодарностью за блок Д. Мороза, особенно ржание доводило всех до слез. Концовку видоизменила в связи со своим сценарием. Отработала 8 корпаративов. Все корпаративы по 4-6 компаний, были дни когда на 30 женщин - 10 мужчин. Все проходило оч. достойно благодаря твоим, Леночка блокам, которые я адаптировала под НГ. Спасибо за творчество!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, с Новым годом!!! 
>  Все проходило оч. достойно благодаря твоим, Леночка блокам, которые я адаптировала под НГ. Спасибо за творчество!!!


Маргарита - с новым годом!!!! :Yahoo:  И вам спасибо за то,что доверяете мне и пользуетесь материалом. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Zажигалка

Леночка!!! Во-первых, с Новым годом и Рождеством тебя!  Пусть сбываются все твои мечты!! А во- вторых,  я тоже спешу тебя поблагодарить за новогодние вкусняшки!  Провела не все (осталось про запас))))   Но те вкусняшки, которые провела - " съели и облизнулись".  Завелись, повеселились, повспоминали...  Все застолочки настолько активизируют народ - просто  супер!  А еще плюс-  что они безреквизитны и универсальны! Спасибо, Ленуся!    УРА УРАЛОЧКЕ!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка!!! Во-первых, с Новым годом и Рождеством тебя!  Пусть сбываются все твои мечты!! А во- вторых,  я тоже спешу тебя поблагодарить за новогодние вкусняшки!  Провела не все (осталось про запас))))   Но те вкусняшки, которые провела - " съели и облизнулись".  Завелись, повеселились, повспоминали...  Все застолочки настолько активизируют народ - просто  супер!  А еще плюс-  что они безреквизитны и универсальны! Спасибо, Ленуся!    УРА УРАЛОЧКЕ!


Леночка, спасибо!!! Ваши отзывы - окрыляют. :Tender:  есть к чему стремиться....  с ув. Елена.

----------


## bratjhon

ДОРОГАЯ, ЛЕНУСЯ! (почему-то так тебя назвал?!) СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ВСЕ МАТЕРИАЛЫ, БЛАГОДАРЯ КОТОРЫМ, НОВЫЙ ГОД СОСТОЯЛСЯ!!!
А ГЛАВНОЕ(!), все материалы путем легкого перевоплощения будут радовать наших РАБОТОДАТЕЛЕЙ и их друзей еще и еще и еще....
_МОЛОДЧИНА!!!_[/FONT]

----------


## анечк@

Леночка!!!! Отскакала все новогодники  на ура!!! Новый год со вкусом детства просто супер!!!! Застольное развлечение отличное! Выборы ДМ и Снегурки Суперские! Но самая главная бомба в этом году это Новогодний батл!Как скакали!!Как изображали и танцевали!Сколько креатива!!! Лен ты самая лучшая!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Как здОрово!!!!!! Спасибо за отчёты,девочки. Анечка, а ты мне вообще настроение с утра подняла - значит я не зря старалась.
Люблю Вас всех, обнимаю Ваша Уралочка. :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

> *Новогодняя сенсация!!!*
> 
> * Каким должен быть ДЕД МОРОЗ -2014? 
> Вы думаете с бородой и посохом!? Ничего подобного!!!
> Дед Мороз в вашей компании, это современный мен, который готов на любой подвиг ради тех, кто ждал его целый год! 
> Нешуточный (читай без приставки) кастинг среди мужчин на звание Дед Мороз 2014, поможет коллективу отыскать того, кто  с этого дня всегда будет работать сутки через 365 ?! Давайте пошалим по- взрослому!
> Безреквизитная игра, построенная на искромётных шутках, репризах и юморе всех присутствующих! Ведь это должен быть НУ ОЧЕНЬ БОДРЫЙ Дедушка Мороз!!!!*
> 
> 
> ...





> Новогодние  застолки!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Первое застольное развлечение от Уралочки!*
> 
> *«Угадай мелодию» 
> НА НОВЫЙ ЛАД, ещё одно новогоднее застольно-музыкальное развлечение!                     
> У каждого из нас свои музыкальные предпочтения, но существуют такие песни, напевая которые остаётся приятное новогоднее послевкусие! 
> ...



*СРОЧНО АКЦИЯ!!!!! ВСЁ ЗА 1500р!!!!!*

----------


## Фелиция-77

Лена, доброго времени суток! Еще ни разу не приобретала твой материал, но хочется попробовать. Заинтересовала акция. Это актуально?  Сколько она продлится?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, доброго времени суток! Еще ни разу не приобретала твой материал, но хочется попробовать. Заинтересовала акция. Это актуально?  Сколько она продлится?


Ольга , здравствуйте. Акция будет ещё месяц, пока не выйдет новый материал, в котором будет видео. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ НЕДЕЛЯ АКЦИИ. СПЕШИТЕ.* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4914917
С ув. Елена..

----------


## nyurka

Здравствуйте! Акция еще в силе?

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте! Акция еще в силе?


Да,конечно. ПОКА в силе. с ув. Елена.

----------


## snegurka

Леночка, все получила.Спасибо большое за " Угодай мелодию". Мне оооочень понравилось. А за подарок, отдельное спасибо.

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, все получила.Спасибо большое за " Угодай мелодию". Мне оооочень понравилось. А за подарок, отдельное спасибо.


Рада,что понравилось :Yes4: 

Прошу не терять  меня с пятницы по воскресение (с 17 октября - 19)- не будет доступа в интернет. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Sovash

Елена, перевела денежку с карты *2324 только что

----------


## nyurka

> Да,конечно. ПОКА в силе. с ув. Елена.


Это замечательно,очень хочу познакомиться с Вашим творчеством, а точнее с  Новогодними  вкусняшками :Blush2:  Только я могу отправить перевод либо почтой или переводом через Вестерн Юнион. Какой способ Вам более удобен?

----------


## krutia

И я очень хтчу приобрести ваши идеи :Tender:  завтра постараюсь оплатить :Yes4:  это будет первая моя покупка на форуме :Blush2:

----------


## Марина Апрельская

Леночка!!! Только что просмотрела  Вкусняшки, эмоции переполняют!!! Не могу не написать, как же они мне пришлись по вкусу! :Ok:  
Удивляюсь - в застольных моментах вроде бы и не ново, но КАК по-новому преподнесла, что мне самой захотелось и на вопросы отвечать и детство вспомнить и попеть конечно! А выборы Деда Мороза - суперррр!!!! Ненавязчиво, весело, драйвово, оригинально! Только теперь не знаю, что со Снегурочкой делать... хотела сама один блок в роли Снегурки отработать, а тут такой Кастинг! Думу думаю... :Grin:

----------


## ОльгаКруш

Лена, здравствуйте! ещё не поздно сделать заказ? Как скоро дойдёт? Интересуют выборы Деда Мороза и Снегурочки.

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, здравствуйте! ещё не поздно сделать заказ? Как скоро дойдёт? Интересуют выборы Деда Мороза и Снегурочки.


Здравствуйте Ольга. не поздно. Старайтесь делать заказ до обеда и материал сразу появится у Вас. Вечером корпортаивы и не будет возможности дать Вам ссылочки на скачивание. с ув. Елена.

----------


## ВикторриЯ

> приобретая КОМПЛЕКТ из 3-х застолок , стоимость - 1500 руб.


Леночка- Здравствуйте! Можно ли в этом году приобрести данные застолки? :Smile3: И цена?)))

----------


## vz_event

Лен здравствуйте. Какая цена в этом году?

----------


## marmaladka

Лена, добрый вечер!!!!!! А продажа " Новогодних вкусняшек" еще в силе??????? И какова цена?????

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, добрый вечер!!!!!! А продажа " Новогодних вкусняшек" еще в силе??????? И какова цена?????


Ответила в личном сообщении. Акция продолжается!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## ольга и ко

Елена, здравствуйте)
я хочу приобрести  2 блока, как мне это сделать, и через какое время конкурсы придут?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, здравствуйте)
> я хочу приобрести  2 блока, как мне это сделать, и через какое время конкурсы придут?


Ответила в личном сообщении.

----------

